# Rough No-Nose



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2012)

As long as you have mad metal working skills here is a project for ya! You will probably need a few cans of WD40 as well as a torch to get this puppy apart. For the "ambitious" restorer! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-No...532?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cb3d7b1c


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 12, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> ...You will probably need a few cans of WD40 as well as a torch to get this puppy apart....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-No...532?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cb3d7b1c





And at the opposite extreme, the rest of it will fall apart in your hands.  It looks to me like even the frame is rotted through (where the lower top tube meets the seat tube  - pic 4)


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 12, 2012)

There must be some people out there with either "mad metalworking skills" or that only have a tank!!!!  4 bids & at $440 now.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 13, 2012)

I really want one of these.  This one is pretty rough.  I know thats a Shelby chainguard but us it correct for this model?


----------



## slick (Sep 13, 2012)

I think it's a $700 bike as it sits. It's already at $500. Yes the frame is toast but the fenders are $200 all day long. I could totally fix that tank with some cutting and reforming the missing pieces and welding them back in. The seat is a Lobdell standard spring BUT has the desirable Lobdell only seatpost that you will need when you actually ever find a horizontal spring seat. The other No Nose sold for $1800 if i remember correctly without the curved brace fenders so if this one sells for less then half of that you are good. The stem is wrong at least i've never seen one of those being used on a Shelby. Headlight (or what's left of it) appears to be a ribbed one but finding the bezel will be tough. As for the chainguard, yes it's a Shelby so this bike is either a 1940 i'm guessing or possibly they threw on whatever guards they had laying around to use them up. 

I don't understand some of the shock on the Shelby prices when some schwinns that are popping up everywhere have been going for rediculous money. Especially the prewar autocycle/motorbikes which seem to pop up on ebay once a month now. I can count at least 6 in the last 6 months. These Shelby No Nose's are much rarer of a bike. That tank you don't see very often. Yes this is the 2nd one that popped up but it's for the fact that this guy probably seen the last one go for $1800 and thought "HEY i have one of those too!" So one or two more might pop up MAYBE but after that i doubt anymore. The production of these wasn't many.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 13, 2012)

Momma used to say "you can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear" 
That's why I don't touch bikes in this state, no matter what it is.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Slick,
    What I'm surprised by is the amount of money someone will spend on a total POS like this but not step up an pay good money for something decent. This goes for the Schwinns that have popped up as well. As an example Poolboy ran his Speedline for several months last year at what I thought was a really fair price. Fortunately I think this bike may have found a new home. I don't think that last bike actually wound up selling for $1800 as we saw this advertised here on the site after the auction. Regardless, like I said unless you have the skills (and time) to get this bike back to presentable then it simply isn't cost effective. I'm with Chris on these things--I don't care how rare it is-if its in this condition I'm gonna take a pass because it simply isn't worth it in the long run. Lastly, I agree the No-Nose is a much rarer bike than the Speedline so it should get a little respect but is always overshadowed by the Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Sep 13, 2012)

This is the No Nose that sold for $1700 I was talking about. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-GAMBL...fmJGfKbD76IH8WEnaZ8s6nA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  I think you thought i was talking about the rusted out tank Hiawatha Arrow that the deal fell through on that originally sold for $1875 on ebay then the guy backed out of the deal and it got sold again on here afterwards. In either case i would be all over this rotted out No Nose currently on ebay for the $500 it's at if i didn't already have one. It's a rare bike regardless and no other ones have surfaced in NICE shape besides the one ornage and blue one that sold for $1700, and even that one had the wrong guard on it and looked like it was stripped for parts. The crank arm was loose, wrong guard, curved brace fenders with the holes for them missing the curved braces, and so on.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 13, 2012)

Is that the correct sprocket and chainguard for a no nose?


----------



## slick (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think so but then again, who knows. They used up whatever they had, and without knowing the exact year there is no telling. The No Noses i have seen have had a bunch of leftover stuff on them. I have never seen 2 of them with all the same parts. Unless one guy copied the other. There are not many with OG paint. I have pictures of maybe 4 that appear to be all original paint and the catalogs for Shelby back then are very scarce so the facts are hard to find. The market wasn't flooded wth Shelbys like the Schwinns were where every store had a Schwinn for sale in the window. It doesn't really matter in my opinion what's correct or not. What matters is that it gets saved from being scrapped. Glad to see it for sale instead of being turned into a Toyota fender. Making it correct can always happen down the line. The most important part is aquiring it while it's available. If someone else snags it, it might not turn up again for who knows how long so jump on the Shelby boat before they are all in collections like mine. HAHAHA!! Oh, but mine get ridden so technically it's a rolling relic museum. HAHA!!


----------



## OldRider (Sep 13, 2012)

Slick my friend, "rolling relics" are the best kind! I would never want a bike in showroom condition that I'd be too afraid to ride


----------



## OldRider (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking at the pics on ebay that no nose is in slightly tougher condition then my Huffman, and I ride "old rusty" as proudly as a  new Cadillac


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe the bike is correct to include seat, chain ring, and chain guard. Slick is right about the inconsistency of Shelbys. They seemed to use whatever seat, chainguard, or pedals that were available. Most restored ones will usually be decked out with the airflo guard, Torrington airflo bars, and Lobdell horizontal seat. Mine doesn't have the seat but has one exactly like this one which I have seen on other original bikes. Slick, I remember that other one and advised a fellow CABEr I thought it would be worth $1500-1700 max. Basically I based that off what I thought the rack and tank were worth. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Sep 13, 2012)

Shawn, your bike is what i based mine off of because i loved yours and already had an Airflow an Arrow at that point of building my No nose and figured, what the heck, might as well get the other version too, right?  Later i found pictures of originals and well...owell if mine isn't correct? I ride it and enjoy it and that's all that matters. 

Ya that orange No nose i wouldn't have paid much more then $1k for BUT, it's ebay so the whole cheap deal "picker" thing goes out the window and you are bidding against the big boys all over the world for all we know so.... o well..... I tried to get it but........

It seems to me that the Shelby crowd is growing like wild fire!!! Lots of my tight friends are building or buying Shelbys now. Many more Airflows,No Noses, and Arrows to be seen soon!!!! OJOY!!! Christmas is coming early for me this year! Thanks fellow Shelby boys i have taken under my wing! One is an 18 year old who lives 10 minutes from me who started off with a OG Black Phantom until he rode my Airflow and now he wants an Airflow. HAHAHAHAHA!!! Take that SCHWINN!!! Variety is the spice of life! Nothing like being the underdog!


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 13, 2012)

*don't ride a friends shelby*

*if you ride a friends wish bone shelby your not 
going to be happy with what your are riding know !!*


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 14, 2012)

so they dont have to have the big bent handlebars to be correct?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 14, 2012)

Shawn,  

Which bike of Ethans were you speaking of that was listed here ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> so they dont have to have the big bent handlebars to be correct?




Yes, not all Airflos/Speedlines (to include No-Nose) had the Torrington bars. For evidence of this see Nick's "Old Photos" post as well as the Polizzi Shelby book pages 69, 78, 80, 82-3, and 97. Regarding Ethan's Speedline it was the one with the restored frame but the rest of the bike had not been restored-was prob pieced together but was complete and I think only the handlebars and pedals were repo-tank was steel. Like I said he may have sold it to a fellow CABEr recently but I'm not sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes he sold it.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 19, 2012)

Well i am not afraid to admit i bid on this one.  I lost it with one second left by 10 bucks.  I figured if the tank was salvageable it was worth the 550-600 to me.  Kind of gamble though!


----------

